# new to cheese smoking



## oldsmoker1214 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm going to attempt my first time smoking cheese this weekend. Couple questions. 

Can you over smoke cheese?

After the cheese is removed from the smoker, can it be vac packed right away or should it sit in the fridge in say a baggie?

Best chips or pellets for cheese smoking?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wade (Mar 31, 2015)

Once it has comes out of the smoker leave it unwrapped in the fridge for 12 hours before packing. The smoker results in a lot of surface moisture that need to dry before it is packed.

I have used both and both work well. For pellets I use an ANMPS type smoke generator.. 3 hours in it is sufficient. Once packed leave at least 2 weeks - preferably 3 - for the flavours to mellow before eating


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 31, 2015)

DITTO what Wade said., and I will add never freeze it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 31, 2015)

oldsmoker1214 said:


> I'm going to attempt my first time smoking cheese this weekend. Couple questions.
> 
> Can you over smoke cheese?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and to cheese smoking.

Over smoking cheese will depend mostly on your personal taste.  From the beginning take good notes and learn to smoke to a desired color rather than by time as different elements may change the outcome of your product.  Mainly note the color and density of the smoke.  

Soft cheeses will take on smoke quickly, so go easy with them and refrigerate after smoking.  Hard cheese may be kept at 70° or less.  

Some reading material for you that might help answer your questions.

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View,  2015 Christmas Gift Cheese - Aged - Smoked - Waxed

Let us know how it goes.

Have fun and enjoy,

Tom


----------

